# Magnetic ammo holder



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I love doing leatherwork and I've been wanting to make myself a magnetic ammo holder that I can clip onto my belt when I'm out shooting. I'm just wondering, for those that have made something like that, what size of magnet do you recommend?

Chris


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

This may help out a bit, good luck, I'll be watching out for what you come up with...

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4529-allways-have-your-balls-of-steel-within-reach/page__p__46316__hl__magnet__fromsearch__1#entry46316

Cheers - John


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Harbor Freight has a wide variety of magnets, one meant for a key chain works well, it is about $2.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks, next time I'm there I'll check them out. I think that's where I got the little magnets that I was going to use for making an ammo dispenser. mxred91 after watching your youtube videos you inspired me to pursue my interest in bow making again to.

Chris


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Neodymium magnets are probably the strongest for their size you can get (without going electro magnetic)!! I got mine off ebay uk.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I use a old leather archery arm guard,I removed the steel plate and replaced it with 50mm x 10mm x1m neo magnets,it works quite well.

Couple of pics









The 35mm 175g you see is for when I'm hunting elephants







seriously it's only there to give you an idea of what it can hold.










Maybe this one will give a better idea,its a 1,555g steel block note: it's not ammo


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd say you have a pretty manly ammunition carrier and supply Jeff. Do you shoot those through your Pocket Poacher or fox-head Milbro, and also do you have to flip to avoid fork hits?


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

I get my neodymium magnets from old computer hard drives. I have a deal with a local computer repair shop and they save dead hard drives for me. I sandwich the magnet in a fold of leather, glue it with shoe repair goo, then punch a few thong holes when it's dry. it doesn't look very artistic but it's very functional. Watch out around credit cards and sensitive electronics-rare earth magnets can do a lot of mischief. Please don't ask me how I know this, there's a story.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

I picked up some nice round magnets at harbor freight today, looking forward to making a ammo holder.

Chris


----------

